# Immediate Opportunity For Certified Medical Coder



## diamondsolutions (Dec 9, 2008)

Diamond Solutions, Inc.

We currently have several positions open for Certified Medical Coders.  These positions are on-site positions located in Alexandria, VA. Coders must possess a certification for medical coding.  Have 2-3 years coding experience within the last five (5) years.  Have extensive knowledge of the Official ICD-9-CM, CPT and HCPCS Coding Guidelines for Coding and Reporting.  Must be able to read, understand, speak and write English.  Must possess medical and technical terminology with knowledge of specialized vocabulary peculiar to a variety of subjects in the field of medicine and surgery.

 The position pays $22.00 ph with great benefits! Medical, Dental, Vision, sick leave, vacation leave, paid holidays, Short and Long-term disability as well as Life Insurance.  For employees that select “employee only” coverage, Diamond Solutions, Inc. pays 100% of cost.
 If you are interested in relocating, please e-mail your resume to zakiya@diamondsolutionsinc.com or Fax resume to 1-703-356-5510.


----------

